# Stingray with discus?



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Can you put them together?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

3 things that can happen.

1 Stingrays way bigger than discus = discus being eaten.

2 stingray a little bigger than discus or smaller than discus = discus might bite eyes of the ray.

3 they ignore each other.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

so is that a yes or a no? lol


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha. So I wonder if I should put my discus in and just try with one cheap stingray. Hmmmmm. I gues putting bnp, bleeding hearts and cardinal tetras are out of the question right


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

tetra will become food for sure.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> so is that a yes or a no? lol


There is no simple yes or no answer.

Sometimes it works, other times it won't. I am just giving all the possible outcomes so you know what to expect if you are going to try.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

double post...


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok no problem. Thanks. See you tomorrow


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

nooo... bad idea.. bad experience here


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh what. Bad experience. What happened?


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

eye got bitten off by the discus, they can be very aggressive and usually not the best idea in my opinion. and its going to be hard to try with a cheap ray cause they don't come cheap to begin with.


----------

